# fallen crest



## jensheff26 (15 December 2009)

hi my daughters pony has a fallen crest she has had it for some years now it never seems to change she has never had laminitus but must have been really overweight at some point has anyone else got a pony with this? oh it dosent affect her in any way at all just looks like she has a deformed neck


----------



## greenlivery (15 December 2009)

I have a friesian with a fallen crest!!!! It does improve with exercise and heavy work/stretches etc, but my vet said its unlikely to fully recover. He has never been very overweight which is odd but was gelded very late. His neck looks 'wonky' and some flops over to one side, it doesnt seem to bother him, sometimes I think he is slightly wobbly in the school because it makes his neck very heavy on one side, but he seems to cope. I hope that this summer it will improve if i get him very fit, but according to my vet its unlikely


----------



## rocketdog69 (15 December 2009)

Hi there.  I've come into contact with two horses that have had fallen crests, both were stallions at the time, 1 x cob and 1 x Andalusian.  The reason their crests had collapsed was due to them being seriously severely underweight.  They did recover slightly when their condition improved but never alltogether.  I hasten to add they were not my horses.


----------



## jensheff26 (15 December 2009)

really i had a image it would only be small fat shetland types that got this? bet he is still stunning tho i have a fresian thing going on i want one lol. i will have to try upping her workload see if it has any affect on it


----------



## greenlivery (15 December 2009)

My vet advised lots of neck stretches and trying to get the horse really fit. I have been trying with my boy for ages now!


----------



## rocketdog69 (15 December 2009)

I forgot to say, I'm not blaming the people above for their horses fallen crests, it could have happened before you had your horses, would prob have been caused by someone else.


----------



## jensheff26 (15 December 2009)

its my daughters pony that ha one shes a proper kids bombproof pony the lady i got her off said that she had been seriously overweight b4 she got her and as she lost the weight her crest stayed but as it dosent bother her you cant put a price on a childs safety thats why we got her


----------



## greenlivery (15 December 2009)

Who cares what they look like if you love them! But.. it can improve! This is Jazz before getting back into work, and after, I think the neck looks better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Its still floppy, but not as bad as before.

BEFORE






AFTER a month of light work;






Will take a photo after a busy summer and see if I can improve it anymore. I think his is due to being gelded very late. Everytime he has some time away from working it gets worse, but when he is fitter it improves, almost enough for people not to notice. Good luck with your pony 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## mollypops (15 December 2009)

Gorgeous Friesian *sigh*


----------



## jensheff26 (15 December 2009)

wow he is beautifull you cant tell that much on him really ill try and put one on of millie when i work out how to put a pic on lol


----------



## Donkeymad (15 December 2009)

Do you know, I didn't realise this happened with horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I have two donkeys with fallen crests, and in donkeys at least, nothing can be done about it.


----------



## jensheff26 (15 December 2009)

really donkeys i didnt realise they could get it too


----------



## jensheff26 (15 December 2009)

&lt;a href="http://s860.photobucket.com/albums/ab170/rosienprince/horses/?action=view&amp;current=DSC02495.jpg" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab170/rosienprince/horses/DSC02495.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"&gt;&lt;/a&gt;


----------



## greenlivery (15 December 2009)

Copy and paste the image link (IMGLINK) xx


----------



## jensheff26 (15 December 2009)




----------



## greenlivery (15 December 2009)

Ah thats how my boys looked a few months ago, my vet says to start with it will look worse before it gets better as the horse will lose weight and it will show more, but getting them really fit helps 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Good luck with your pony, he/she looks really sweet!


----------



## Tina17 (5 February 2021)

jensheff26 said:



			hi my daughters pony has a fallen crest she has had it for some years now it never seems to change she has never had laminitus but must have been really overweight at some point has anyone else got a pony with this? oh it dosent affect her in any way at all just looks like she has a deformed neck
		
Click to expand...


----------

